# Tire blew! Need a 1965 passenger front fender



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm new so please don't flame me if I'm breaking a rule...My girlfriend was driving my 1965 GTO convertible and the front tire blew out. She was doing about 75 and she is fine. She didn't panic and she pulled over without crashing. The bad news is, the tire wiped out the fender. I can't find one anywhere. It seems all the GTO catalogues have 66 and up but no 65s. Any suggestions on where I can find one.
Thank you, Richard


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

How bad is it, Rich? Could you post photos?

Bear


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

*Fender pic*

Thank you for responding...here you go.


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

*Found one*

I found one in San Jose for $450. It's in good condition so I'm going to buy it. I'll tell you our GTO really impressed me when the tire delamintated and all of the tread came off. She still drove strait and true.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A good body shop should be able to remove, straighten and repaint that fender, I would think anyway. I though the damage would have been worse.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukee said:


> A good body shop should be able to remove, straighten and repaint that fender, I would think anyway. I though the damage would have been worse.


:agree
A old school body man should be able to fix yours good as new. 
At least fixing yours you will know what you got and probably be money ahead over paying big bucks for another one that's probably going to need stripping, body work and maybe rust repair.


Bill


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah your right. I will see what the used fender looks like when I get it then go from there. I can always sell my damaged fender to reduce the overall cost. Thanks for your input.


----------

